# Calculation error in measure



## KimC2504 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi There,I am using excel 2013 and I am setting up my first large power pivot table 150,000 lines. I am hoping someone can provide some insight into my problems as I can't work it out. I am trying to set up a very simple "sum" measure in power pivot. First one worked perfectly fine. I then tried to set up a second one and I keep getting a Calculation error message. The function SUM takes an argument that evaluates to numbers or dates and cannot work with values of type String . If I understand this error message, it is telling me I am trying to add a string but I have checked and they are definitely numbers. I really don't know what to do. Any suggestions? I am wondering if this file would be corrupt somehow?? 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RoryA (Mar 7, 2014)

What is the data type shown for that field?


----------



## KimC2504 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Rory, The data type is a text field but I wouldn't think that would matter as it is a filter


----------



## KimC2504 (Mar 7, 2014)

Back again, so I went back to my table in excel and created a quick pivot table. I can sum the field just fine. I think my problem is when power pivot is importing the table from excel into power pivot. How on earth do I fix that?


----------



## KimC2504 (Mar 7, 2014)

Woohoo, I fixed the problem. Rory you confused me before because my pivot table actually had a field in the filter called "Data Type". I now know the data type you were referring to and it was Text, as soon as I changed it, my problem was fixed. Geez, I wasted heaps of time on that but I guess I won't make that rookie mistake again. They didn't cover that in my training!!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to help - and sorry for the confusion!


----------

